# Debussy: La Mer; Nocturnes



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Orchestre de Paris / Daniel Barenboim
Debussy: La Mer; Nocturnes

Release Date January 16, 2012
Duration01:00:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------

